# Betadine Bath



## SageBush (Sep 14, 2010)

Another question...we have to help give a horse a betadine bath. The question is this: do we bath the horse first (shampoo/condition) and then do the betadine bath of 1/4 cup betadine with 1 cup water. Or do we not shampoo/conditon first and only do the betadine solution. Or am I completely out to lunch and there is another process to follow? Thanks for any help!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

When I had to give bathes for skin issues on the horses, I used a betadine shampoo or betadine water mix. don't use the shampoo/conditioner, that will not help and will coat the hair/skin.. You want the betadine to be able to get to the skin


----------



## SageBush (Sep 14, 2010)

We ended up using the betadine water mix and soaked all over and then rinsed. Seemed to help. We were told to do this for 5 days in a row. Does that sound excessive or should it be more?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I might go every other day to not dry out the skin too much


----------



## SageBush (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. Some days I feel so clueless, lol.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

how is it going what is the problem that you are working on ??


----------



## SageBush (Sep 14, 2010)

The horse is covered in hives on her neck, chest, shoulder and girth line. It seems someone fed him some strawberries and he was started on Recovery EQ Extra Strength the week before. Since no one has really encountered hives after using Recovery, we can only deduce that it was the strawberries. The vet said to give him a betadine bath for 5 days in a row. Gave his first one yesterday afternoon, seemed to help. I was just not sure if 5 days in a row was excessive.


----------



## katysummer (Nov 15, 2011)

if your vet says 5 days in a row id follow his instructions.


----------

